
Decentralized, end-to-end encrypted Cloud Storage - doener
https://storj.io/
======
killercup
Interestingly, just yesterday this was trending on HN:
[https://shitcoin.com/storj-not-a-dropbox-
killer-1a9f27983d70](https://shitcoin.com/storj-not-a-dropbox-
killer-1a9f27983d70)

~~~
tommynicholas
FWIW I did a similar test with IPFS recently and had no problems and it worked
phenomenally. I know people have issues with Filecoin (IPFS's native token)
and I myself am confused about some of the outstanding unsolved issues with
it, but IPFS itself works really well.

~~~
jszymborski
I've been very curious about IPFS, but I can't find any descriptions of the
limitations and guarantees of the protocol.

For instance, what is the durability of the files I store there? How long do
they exist? How much can I store? What is the availability of the files
stored? What about latency?

~~~
tommynicholas
Great questions, and not to be unnecessarily pedantic, but IPFS is not a
method of storage. IPFS is a replacement for HTTP and has a lot of attractive
qualities and works in production today.

Filecoin is a method of incentivizing decentralized storage on IPFS and many
of the questions you've asked are either totally or partially unsolved.

Those questions will ostensibly be solved by groups (possibly Protocol Labs,
the creators of IPFS and Filecoin, possibly others) over time. That's kind of
the bet you have to make if you buy Filecoin, but it's not a bet you have to
make to use IPFS today or build a solution on IPFS that works at least for
your ends but not all ends.

Hope that makes sense - it's worth digging in more on the forums themselves as
to which of those problems are more or less solved and what the possible
solutions are.

~~~
confusedrobot
What is to stop it from just being used for storage though? I see no reason to
just use IPFS as a place to dump static files, besides ethical ones.

~~~
tommynicholas
Sorry just to be clear - you can literally not use IPFS for storage, it
doesn't "have" memory or compute or anything. It's a protocol.

------
swordswinger12
I may have missed something in the whitepaper, but using a confidentiality-
only encryption scheme like AES-CTR seems bad because it enables trivial
attacks on file integrity (bit-flipping attacks and such). How does Storj
protect the integrity of a file? I see that proofs of retrievability are used,
but PoRs don't guarantee protection against integrity attacks in general.

------
rohamg
Hard drives are famously prone to failure: I understand that filecoin and
storj pay 'miners' to store files, but what happens in case of failure? It
doesn't seem that there are any penalties for losing files (other than losing
out on the expected income) – this does not seem very resilient.

------
shelune
This, along with Siacoin ([http://sia.tech/](http://sia.tech/)), will likely
be the future of decentralised cloud storage.

They have active developments and have (somewhat) clear roadmap. I'm a bit
concerned about their strategy to overcome the big ones right now such as
Google Drive, Dropbox, etc. Seems like a really long way to go.

------
confusedrobot
The "25GB free" thing bothers me. Nothing wrong with free stuff, but this
sounds like something rather undecentralized.

------
featherverse
Let me be the first to say this is probably a terrible idea.

Some reasons:

1\. Decentralized storage? What the hell for?

2\. Blockchain hype anyone?

3\. "Where only you have access to your data" It's called NextCloud, or
OwnCloud. This app should be called WheelReinvented.

